# Crock Pot Coating Coming Off



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 27, 2009)

I've made a good 25 or so batches in my crockpot and now the finish on the crock pot is flaking off.
Has anyone else had this happen?  Is this normal?

Thanks


----------



## holly99 (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine is scratching but hasn't started chipping yet. I've probably made 10-15 batches in this particular crock pot. I originally had gotten a red one and the red was bleaching into the soap. Ahh! After that I read up on crock pots and lead, etc., and the Hamilton Beach brand was the only one that claimed to not have lead in their coating. White is just better in general in that regard. Crock Pot brand openly said they had lead in the coating. Anyway... long story longer right? ha ha


----------



## Cortney (Aug 27, 2009)

holly99 said:
			
		

> Mine is scratching but hasn't started chipping yet. I've probably made 10-15 batches in this particular crock pot. I originally had gotten a red one and the red was bleaching into the soap. Ahh! After that I read up on crock pots and lead, etc., and the Hamilton Beach brand was the only one that claimed to not have lead in their coating. White is just better in general in that regard. Crock Pot brand openly said they had lead in the coating. Anyway... long story longer right? ha ha



Well that's nice  :shock: I just bought a new one(red, naturally...lol) for soaping and have an older one for cooking!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2009)

My crock pot has  a removable ceramic "pot" I didn't know there were other kinds  :shock: , is it a teflon like coating ?

Kitn


----------



## holly99 (Aug 27, 2009)

I don't think it's a teflon coating but more of a lead in the paint kind of thing if that is what you are asking?


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 27, 2009)

Mine has a ceramic removable pot also, first I noticed scratch marks on the sides, then the other day I added my oils and lye water, started stiring and noticed little black floaties, the more I stirred the more there were. I had to throw out the whole batch and now am not going to be able to use that crock pot again.
I just don't want to be replacing crock pots every 25 batches or so. My oven and I don't see eye to eye so I guess I'm going to buy a soap dedicated double boiler.
I'm wonder is the lye to caustic for the finish of the removable crock?

Oh, and I need to mention, I use only a plastic spoon for stirring to trace and stirring while it's cooking.


----------



## holly99 (Aug 28, 2009)

TheSoapyEwe said:
			
		

> Oh, and I need to mention, I use only a plastic spoon for stirring to trace and stirring while it's cooking.



Interesting. It just must be too caustic for the ceramic. I use a stick blender only as far as anythign that might abrasive and I figure that is why mine scratches.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Aug 29, 2009)

Can you buy stainless steel crock pots? I did a quick search and the answer is "probably not" as they seem to be either ceramic or stainless steel coated with teflon or aluminium coated with teflon. 

Another thought. :wink: Depending on the size and shape of your crock pot, can you fit a stainless steel container inside the ceramic pot? I have put different containers in mine when I've made yoghurt in the past.


----------



## busymammaof3 (Aug 29, 2009)

It definitely sounds like the caustic substances (sodium hydroxide) in the soap mixture....is causing the flaking and degrading of the coating. And using any type of metal spoon to stir would probably aggrevate that process even more. For this reason, I use a very large, stainless steel stock pot. I can stir and scrape the bottom as often as I feel the need to w/o worry of scratching the surface off of the container. And I also use a large stainless steel wisk or spoon (when my hand mixer's motor has gotten to hot or I have broken or lost one & don't have the time or funds to replace it).  
----------------------------------
Because of the toxic substances that plastic utensils and containers are made of...(IMO) it's never a really good idea to use a plastic spoon,ladel, or wisk to stir hot, sopanifying liquid. To me, that is not much better than microwaving a plastic bottle or bowl. Leaching becomes an issue.  :?


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 29, 2009)

The crockpot I use is the cheapest one I could find.  I spent $10 or so on it and it has held up very well.  I think I got it at ABC warehouse.

Bruce


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Aug 29, 2009)

Bruce,
We don't have an ABC here, what brand is yours? Maybe someone else locally would carry the brand.

BusyMom,
I do have a stock pot dedicated to soaping that I used when I tried oven process that I plan to use stovetop until I either find another tried and true crock pot or a double boiler. Thanks for the tip about the plastic spoon

Bubbles,
That might just work, my stainless steel pot I have now is way too big but I'll make a trip to the thrift store next week and see what I can find there. I make 2 lb. batches so hopefully I could find a pan that would fit in the crock


----------



## Bigmoose (Aug 29, 2009)

TheSoapyEwe said:
			
		

> Bruce,
> We don't have an ABC here, what brand is yours? Maybe someone else locally would carry the brand.



The brand is "Edison".  Hmmm, I never seen that name before.  I have a rain check for a new 6 qt. one from a one day sale at Kohl's and after a discount card it will cost me a little over $8.  I can't wait.  My Edison is a 3 qt.

Bruce


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 29, 2009)

holly99 said:
			
		

> I don't think it's a teflon coating but more of a lead in the paint kind of thing if that is what you are asking?



lead-in-the-paint kind of thing


----------



## honor435 (Aug 29, 2009)

Mine has held up to over 75 batches, i got it for 10$ at the used store! no flaking.


----------



## jeheyburn (Jan 30, 2020)

TheSoapyEwe said:


> I've made a good 25 or so batches in my crockpot and now the finish on the crock pot is flaking off.
> Has anyone else had this happen?  Is this normal?
> 
> Thanks


What model do you have?


----------



## lsg (Jan 30, 2020)

jeheyburn, the last post in this thread before yours is from 2009.  The original poster has been here since Dec. 2009, so I doubt if you get an answer.


----------

